# M.2-SSD wird nicht angezeigt an M2_1 auf MPG X570 Gaming Pro



## Plumberx2 (21. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob es das richtige Forum ist - deshalb schonmal Entschuldigung, falls nicht.

Ich versuche auf einem MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WIFI eine M2 SSD zu installieren. 

Auf dem Slot M2_1 des Mainboards wird die SSD im Steckplatz M2_1 "Settings"nicht angezeigt. Im Hardware Monitor wird aber die Temperatur der M2 überwacht. Der SATA 1-Port ist leer. BIOS und alle Treiber wurden mit MSI LiveUpdate 6 auf den neusten Stand gebracht.

Im Slot M2_2 (näher am GPU) wird sie angezeigt und kann ganz normal verwendet werden.

Woran liegt das? Kann ich den Steckplatz M2_1 auf Funktion testen?


----------



## MetallSimon (22. August 2019)

*AW: M2 SSD wird nicht angezeigt an M2_1 auf MPG X570 Gaming Pro*

Ist es eine Sata oder eine PCIe SSD? 
Laut Webseite kann nur der SLOT M2_2 Sata SSDs erkennen.


----------



## bastian123f (22. August 2019)

Laut deinem PC Thread hast du die MX500 oder?  Das ist eine M2 SATA SSD. Es gibt auch M" PCIe (NVME) SSDs. Dazu steht folgendes auf der Website von MSI zu deinem Board.




> 2x M.2 slots (Key M)1
> - M2_1 slot (from AMD® Processor) supports PCIe 4.0 x4 (3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Desktop Processors) or PCIe 3.0 x4 (2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™/ Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics and 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Graphics) 2242/2260/2280 storage devices
> 
> - M2_2 slot (from AMD® X570 Chipset) supports PCIe 4.0 x4 (3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™) or 3.0 x4 (2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™/ Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics and 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Graphics) and SATA 6Gb/s 2242/ 2260/ 2280/ 22110 storage devices



Also wie du hier rauslesen kannst ist der M2_1 Slot nur für PCIe (NVME) SSDs. Der M2_2 Slot für beide. Also muss deine SSD im M2_2 Slot. Das stimmt schon so.


----------



## IICARUS (22. August 2019)

Kommt oft vor, bei meinem Board ist es auch so.

Im zweiten (unterem) werden nur PCIE M.2-SSD angenommen und im ersten darüber beides (PCIE+SATA).
Dafür fällt aber oben wenn eine SATA M.2-SSD verbaut wird der 2. SATA Port weg und unten fällt der letzte PCIE Slot weg wenn dort eine M.2 PCIE drin steckt.

Daher ist hier immer das Benutzerhandbuch wichtig, da es sich von Mainboard zu Mainboard immer ändern kann.


----------



## Plumberx2 (24. August 2019)

Danke Euch allen. 

War mir nicht bewusst, dass es bei den M2s Unterschiede gibt. Dachte, es sind alle NVEs. Und dass dafür ein PCIE oder ein SATA bei Belegung wegfällt, ist ja irgendwo Besch****


----------



## AMG38 (24. August 2019)

Nicht bei deinem Board. Du kannst alle Sata Ports und alle M_2 Slots gleichzeitig benutzen.


----------



## Plumberx2 (25. August 2019)

OK, das klingt besser. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------

